# Please (nicely) critique My photo!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome! 

I really like it and it looks extremely realistic. I like the intent look on the horse and the dog (they seem to be looking in the same directions)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha I thought it was real till I saw the note about Breyers..!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Really?! Yeah, my mom gave me the idea for the horse and dog looking the same direction. "Why don't you put the dog and horse facing the same direction?" So, I did! Justdressageit, did you _really _think that they were real? The only place I saw scenery like that was in Patrick's Point, which is north (I think) of South Beach in Crescent city. I am saving up for another Breyer Mare and Foal set, so I hope to do more scenes. 
Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is just a really cool photo. You need to do some more.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Really nice except the background is wayyy too big compared to the horse/dog/person. It really makes it look unrealistic.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it's alive for moment before noticed the word "Breyers"... Lol!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck, at a quick glance yes I thought it was real... haha


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Saraequestrian, I don't mean to seem rude, but that's just my style.Here's another one, of one of my mom's foals that she got when she was little.








I am very happy for all the positive thoughts!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bucky's Buddy said:


> Saraequestrian, I don't mean to seem rude, but that's just my style.Here's another one, of one of my mom's foals that she got when she was little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a horse like that only it's chestnut in color. 

I think though, that if you removed the rock she's laying on and let her lay in the grass, it would look better


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, exept the grass was really thick right there!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats really good. The trees and stones are really well done. Nice.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound rude or anything. I just think they look a heck of a lot better when the background and horse are proportionate. 

But yeah, if that's your style, do it.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Bucky's Buddy said:


> Saraequestrian, I don't mean to seem rude, but that's just my style.Here's another one, of one of my mom's foals that she got when she was little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh! I used to have this foal. Sadly I sold most of my Breyers a few years ago. I had a boat load of them!!

I love your Breyer photos. Very good


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

you know..you might do good to submit some of your photos (copyright them first) to breyer....your work looks just short of professional...would make some good add pics!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's so life-like, I really like them.  Very nice.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

They look very good!     Way to go... I love it when youngns' use their imagination!!!  poo poo on  TV   :lol:   I love that you are so creative!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

AWWW!!! thats the cutest thing ever!!!

it took me a minute to see that it WASN'T real!! 

and i think that the backgrounds look GREAT with the horses. its not real, they're not supposed to look proportionate. its called ART! you have to appreciate it for what it IS not what it ISN'T!

i have always wanted to collect breyers, they're the cutest things i've ever seen... =]
but i feel like a little kiddie if i were to get a lot of them, haha. 

i would LOVE to see more pictures you've takeN!!


----------

